# Dodo juice... whos got some?



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

For those that know.. it will make perfect sense... I got 2 samples today and cant wait to try them out.

for those that dont know... im sure all will be revealed soon :thumb:


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

..cryptic!! :wall:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

well i was told it was ok to spill the beans so i guess i can say... its a new range of wax that is co-developed by Paul Dalton. I was given a sample of the new hard and soft wax yesterday.

im yet to try it out though.

I know there are a few others from here due to get it though so watch this space for results i guess..


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

...thanks for spilling the beans. That is exciting! looking forward to hearing your reviews! 

Have you any idea yet on price range??

:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

yes... its going to be VERY well priced. im sure there will be an official press release soon.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

And its called Dodo juice


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

that will be the green and yellow ones then


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

I trust an official press release will make its way here??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yet more wax to spend money on! Looking forward to your review, Nathan. :thumb:


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Yet more wax to spend money on! Looking forward to your review, Nathan. :thumb:


Please don't review it Dave. Your wax reviews have cost me loads of money!! :lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

bobbyraven said:


> Please don't review it Dave. Your wax reviews have cost me loads of money!! :lol:


Ditto:lol:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

ust eidited my post as i didnt get the details quite right.

Paul Daltons new super wax is still to come... although these products have been co-developed by him.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

bobbyraven said:


> Please don't review it Dave. Your wax reviews have cost me loads of money!! :lol:


:lol: :lol: Sorry... 

Though I wont have a sample of this wax, it'll be reviewed by others. :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Initial impressions are good - the usual sniffing the product for me :lol: but I will be testing shortly :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Just to clarify, yes, a few green soft wax and yellow hard wax samples have been prepared and will be sent out in the not too distant future, but I am already running short of them. This is for pre-launch feedback, and the samples aren't in proper packaging etc. Some tweaks may be made before actual launch in mid to late April (the press release will come then!). 

I would love to get free samples for every member of this forum, but sadly, expense and logistics means that only a few detailers may be able to try them before launch. Sorry. Please nominate yourself if particularly keen and I'll see what I can do. And as for the potential distributors who have approached either myself or Paul (you know who you are!), don't worry. Fully packaged samples are being prepared for you and will be in your hands soon.

In the meantime, a few quick facts:
- A range of soft and hard waxes under the Dodo Juice name.
- Price will be less than £30 for 250ml of wax (before detailer discount).
- These won't be 'The Paul Dalton Waxes' but the precursors to them. These are premium specialist waxes, developed with Paul's help, but Paul's 'named' waxes will be superpremium and our anticipation is that they will perform even better. Even so, these should be comparable to competitive carnauba waxes costing many times as much.
- Developed and made in the UK to unique formulas by a leading wax chemist.

But enough for now; this isn't meant to be an advertisement (I'll pay forum management for one of those later!) but it should clear things up a bit.

All the best,
MA


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Dom,

You're; gonna need extra PM space mate :lol: 

I'm also sure that politics aside  if these waxes are as good as you're saying (and I have little doubt that they will be) then you'll have a lot of custom from DW


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Can I have some please? I thought it was someting for cleaning babies dummies at the start!! Now that IS OCD!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

And who may I ask removed the link and why may I ask? May I ask what rule I may have breached?... (treading carefully)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

i did .... you have a pm


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Initial impressions are good - the usual sniffing the product for me :lol: but I will be testing shortly :thumb:


I misread testing for tasting! :lol:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I am very keen to try some out please!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Phil H said:


> I am very keen to try some out please!


Will try to sort some samples out when the new batch arrives


----------



## johnlondonw3 (Dec 17, 2006)

Me too if you get any more samples 

Ta


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I won't ask for a sample as I've already got three waxes to put on the A4 for the spring detail, anymore and it will look like a chess board!

Good luck with the new range.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I too would be keen to try some out, other halfs new Clio arrives in a couple of weeks.


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

if any more are goeing spare im more than willing to test them out?!


----------



## 1210tech (Feb 18, 2007)

miracle agent said:


> Will try to sort some samples out when the new batch arrives


and me too please  dodo juice is such a cool name, gives the impression of being exclusive & expensive!


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

Would not mind giving some a blast if you do have some samples left over too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the interest guys. I have asked the chemists to prepare another dozen soft wax, and another dozen hard wax, sample pots, but when these run out (first come, first served, most likely to have been allocated now) we will start the full production run. Nicer, cooler packaging and a proper amount in the pot.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I would like to try the samples too! Good luck with the launch..


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Just in case there is any left, me please please please :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Yup I would be keen on a sample if the price is right!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Doubled the sample run but now run out (72 pots...). So sorry chaps, no more free samples. If you have contacted myself or Paul already, or posted on this thread, you *should* be accounted for and have a couple of pots coming with the Dodo's compliments, sooner or later. I will be back in touch with our sample group after a couple of weeks to listen to their findings, but no doubt they will leave some reports on this forum first. I will be just as excited to read what they say as some of you


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Just got in after a day's detailing - Which included using the Dodo juice as LSP. I've only had chance to use the green (soft) version so far, but to say I'm impressed is an understatement.

Dom - I'll send you a PM later on:thumb:


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

Come on guys, there's got to have been some samples used and pics taken this weekend - weather's been great, so lets see them!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Steve, fantastic news  Don't tell them about the £50 note I sent in the bottom of the box 

PS My money is on yellow for ultimate performance, green for best consumer appeal. We're making both anyway, but interested to see what you reckon to the yellow hard wax performance wise.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

The test piece - My L200.
The wax - Dodojuice Soft.

The L200 had been stripped of everything (washed in acid first  , more info in another post:thumb: ) clayed and then polished.

The shop temperature 10 degrees, though the wax still picking up nicely from the tub.-










Applied by hand, and allowed to sit for about 5 minutes -










The wax easily buffed off with light sweeps from a folded MF, even though the shop was in my opinion, just a little cold for waxes to set up nicley.

I noticed straight away the glazing effect that Dodo soft has on my straight red paint.

I called it a day at this point, but will be picking this detail up again in the morning:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice Steve!


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

...nice one! Looking forward to seeing the rest. :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking forward to the update :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

As I left it for the night-


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very glossy mate! :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Shop looks empty this week Steve,

Can't wait for the rest of this report. your last was a belter


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks really nice, whats that on the tyres?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Shop looks empty this week Steve,
> 
> Can't wait for the rest of this report. your last was a belter


Did seem a bit quiet in there today mate 

I'll do my best for a tidy write up though:thumb:



mouthyman said:


> looks really nice, whats that on the tyres?


It's Meguiar's Hyper Dressing cut nice and thin with water (cos most of it runs off onto the floor, and looks spurious:thumb: )

It sets the tyres up with a nice key to absorb the dressing I'm going to apply tomorrow when I finish it.

Dom - I think I'll have a bash with the Dodo 'Hard' in the morning, I'll be back intouch:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mmm, thats a lovely gloss set up on the red there... this wax is starting to look interesting! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok ,

I tried the yellow and green wax today...

Yellow applied via a foam applicator pad ... was ok to use and buff on fairly easily and left a finish similar to p21 ...

Green , very soft wax and applied by hand, melts very easily in the hand an applies very nicely ... left to cure for 10 mins and then buff off finish was very good .... 

First impressions are that personally prefer look and ease of use of the green wax ..


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Gave the bonnet another coat of the Dodo Soft (to ensure even application:thumb: ) and left 10 minutes to buff. I gave the area's that had Dodo Green applied to last night (the rest of the red on my L200) a 2nd buff. This seemed to fetch a little something more out of the finish given by the wax.

Applied a coat of Dodo Hard to the silver sections on my L200. How hard is this wax. I fouind that I could get very little product onto the applicator, but did find that by watching where I was working, that I could get a good even and very thin coat onto the L200 in a short space of time. This wax reminded me of Mother's 'nuba Gold for application.

Gave the silver sections a quick buff off, then rolled the L200 outside into a mid afternoon sun -



















We'll see how it fairs up over the coming weeks:thumb:


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Now that bonnet is cracking your L200 is an awesome machine and the way you keep it is a real credit to you mate:thumb:

I wonder what next we can apply this wax to :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Spot on Steve :thumb: Look forward to the longer term report.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks as if you had a good result from the soft, but how do you rate the hard/soft versions side by side?

I have cossed my fingers and toes and hope that i will be picked for a sample as i probably one of the first to give Dom a PM.......or i will get nicked for harassment!

Dom,

How many samples did you send out to users on here from your first batch? I'm surprised we havent seen at least 1 or 2 more write ups yet


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That does look very good.
It will be interesting to hear how it holds up.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

d3m0n said:


> Looks as if you had a good result from the soft, but how do you rate the hard/soft versions side by side?
> 
> I have cossed my fingers and toes and hope that i will be picked for a sample as i probably one of the first to give Dom a PM.......or i will get nicked for harassment!
> 
> ...


I thought that they acted as two completely different products. The yellow hard wax being more of a normal 'nuba, the green soft wax being more of a glaze? (correct me if I'm wrong Dom :thumb: )

The Dodo hard looking good on the silver, but to be honest I was more excited about being able to do this with the Dodo Soft -


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

D3m0n, I have been very busy at work (start up company) and only had a small first batch of samples, so only a few detailers have the wax at the moment. My apologies. By Tuesday morning, a few more detailers should have some, then I am sending out (double) samples to another 24 when those samples arrive... I am giving everyone both hard and soft waxes as I'm interested in the comparison between them.

Steve, thanks for your feedback so far. I had seen the soft and hard waxes as being comparable products; they have a similar consitution but are made differently to have altered characteristics. I see them as being like a P21S hard wax vs a Swissvax/Zymol soft wax. The soft wax applies by hand nicely but it is easy to overapply it and it takes longer to cure. The hard wax is harder to apply in a thick layer, but this gives it a very consistent, if shallow, coverage which cures very nicely. Try some beading tests; I found the hard wax to be like Collinite... the beads spring up like they've been magnetised  Consumer appeal is with green, because I feel the trend is for soft waxes, but the hard wax may have long term professional appeal. We will give the market the choice of both, in any case. Needless to say, I am glad that green is doing very well.

PS We have 'tweaked' the formulas with slightly different oils, fragrances and waxes to give us a wider range than just green and yellow. Although fundamentally similar (you can 'feel' the carnauba content with the back of your hand on a panel) I am fascinated to see if one does a little better than the rest. I suppose Paul and I are too close to the products to be truly objective. That's why you guys are so important. Cheers :thumb:

Dom (MA)


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

This may be a stupid question, but can the two be used on top of each other? ie one for shine/wetness and the other for durability?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

d3m0n said:


> This may be a stupid question, but can the two be used on top of each other? ie one for shine/wetness and the other for durability?


That is an interesting thought. We have layered each wax before, but never really mixed them. My guess would be to use yellow first as that should bond brilliantly to the paint being a thinner layer; then top it with green as it goes on thicker and with less pressure, then rebuff the green after, say, 12 hours. Paul has found Dodo Juice to benefit from rebuffing - just like Zymol Royale, which can only be a good sign 

I'd be interested in any of your experiments though. All feedback is welcomed.

All the best
Dom (MA)


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Dom,

i would like to say that the 2 wax which have been produced look to be very good and by the look of steve's L200 will do a wide range of cars and colours would be defently intrested in the green one as looks to be a nice summer wax which i will be purchasing in the next few months once the weather is better,
Roughly how much would these retail for? and do you have a rough idea of when these will be in full production?

Keep up the good work

Nigel.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Have to agree these look superb can't wait to hear and see more.

Steve, great work as always. That ahs to be the best dressed L200 on the roads


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

More waxes sent today. They will be in full production in about two weeks time; I am ordering up the materials this week.
All the best
MA


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

OO very nice! prices sound very competitive and thanks for the info, would have loved a free one haha :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Dom, - Have to say the soft green is like no other wax I have ever 'felt'! 

Looking forward to giving them a whirl 

PS if any of the swindon 'lot' want to use some you are more than welcome!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I would like to try some on the Aston I've got coming up. But I'm too late as usual. I'll use the Atlantique though as I'm intrigued to see how that will come up.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Interesting reading, sounds like its going to be a winner.

I guess if it had the wetness of Souveran & the life span of 476 it would be the ulitimate for many.

I'd be interested to give it a try out & see how it compairs to the other "Carnuaba" waxes I have.

 Jace


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

these look outstanding waxes,order ready and waiting !!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Thanks Dom, - Have to say the soft green is like no other wax I have ever 'felt'!
> 
> Looking forward to giving them a whirl
> 
> PS if any of the swindon 'lot' want to use some you are more than welcome!


Mark you'll have to bring them down the next time you can make the Parc Ferme meet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

deej said:


> OO very nice! prices sound very competitive and thanks for the info, would have loved a free one haha :thumb:


Don't worry, the samples are half sized samples in plastic pots - not very sexy. I didn't want branding and packaging to get in the way of sampling and testing. The production versions will be nicely packaged and have a full amount of wax in. They'll be worth the retail price, so if you miss out on a freebie, don't cry into your cornflakes too much.
All the best
Dom (MA)


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

looking forward to seeing the finished articles Dom :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok my thoughts on the dodo green

*Smell* is similer to zymol titanium - almost water melony!
*Texture *is like that green foam florists use you can compress the wax and make it much smaller than it is!
*Taste* - sod off!!! 

In use it spreads nicely with a foam pad and is easy to remove. However do not leave it 10 minutes like it says on the packaging - not in this weather anyway! I found between 2 and 5 mins was the absolute maximum.

On my bootlid test where I applied it thickly and left for 10 mins I installed marring trying to remove it  It set like concrete!!!!!

Another neg point for me is that the foam pad seems to cake up with the odd texture of the wax????????

Looks wise It didn't add much too my 2 x concours - maybe a tad wetter but very subjective. This is no bad thing as the hd cleanse and 2x concours did not add anything to the previously polished paint!

All in all as long as you reduce the stated curing times its a very easy to remove wax that punches far outsiude its price range.

From me 8/10


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Suprised you never tsted it Mark  Though it is almost salad colour so see why you dodged it!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mark, did you only apply it by applicator ? ... try it by hand .. i did this and left it on for the stated 10mins and it came off ok ...


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Did you clean up the letters on the chassis leg???

You've got OCD bad:lol: 

I hand applied it same as Whizzer, and it came off a dream, even though it was probably over applied.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Did you clean up the letters on the chassis leg???
> 
> You've got OCD bad:lol:
> 
> I hand applied it same as Whizzer, and it came off a dream, even though it was probably over applied.


The engine bay did get a quick 'one-two' in preparation for my final report later on 

Maybe the instructions just need amending for foam pad use then


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine arraived this morning - sadly 3 hours after I went to work (posty must have been detailing his van  ) but the Pug's washed and prep'd in readiness for some testing over the next few days


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

*biased amatuer . . .*

so I will let the pictures do the talking, well, most of it.

first the car needed a good wash and after a quick wipe down to speed the drying process the car was ready for some Dodo Juice.

a reasonably layer of Dodo Juice Soft Wax was applied using an applicator. the wax went on smoothly and almost instantly gave a slight hint of the wet finish it was going to end up once buffed off. I waited approx. 6 minutes and proceeded to buff the coated surface in long strokes in the direction of the movement of the car.

I think the finish was excellent:









I also did approx. half the roof and took a picture from just above the car for this shot:









then, as it does, something called me away and I was unable to do the Dodo Juice Hard Wax on the other side of the roof. when the soft wax side was done in the same manner as above I left it and decided to take the other side the next day.

the next morning on returning to the car i was greeted by a wonderful display. the night had brought with it a nice friendly shower and with little or no wind, the result was an incredible illustration of the average size of raindrops that had fallen, perfectly preserved:









just a nice shot of the waxed part of the roof:









gotta get a close up for you guys:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very impressive


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good, bet you can't wait to do the rest :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks good:thumb:


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks guys, and yes, I am looking forward to doing the rest, just waiting for a sunny day, been a bit dreary round these parts lately.

I will oblige with photos when i get the rest done, can't promise the little shower, well, not 100%.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Any more details done this weekend using the Dodo Juice?  

Alan W


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Any more details done this weekend using the Dodo Juice?
> 
> Alan W


We managed to squeeze a couple of Vec C's in, and got chance to compare the Dodo's side by side with other brands:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=26917&page=2


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Steve! :thumb:

Looks like the 'nauba meister, Dave KG, enjoyed using them both and liked the finishes achieved also  

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I first used the Dodo waxes (Green and Yellow) at the weekend at Steve's on the Vectra-C day and it was a great opportunity to see the wax side by side with others on whole cars...

The Dodo Green was very easy to use, spread very easily and was easy to remove too. In consistency, it reminded me of Victoria Concours wax: both similarly soft and both very easy to spread. The wax was used on a dark blue Vectra (pics in the thread Steve links to above) and it delivered a beautiful wettness to the paint with good depth. The wax feels and looks to be very glaze heavy in delivering a very wet looking shine. This was a very impressive wax which if priced well, will do very well. Lined up alongside the black Vectra with the Swissvax Saphir on, the finish still looked very good but did for me lack the sheer wettness and a bit of depth when compared to the Saphir finish. But take nothing away from this wax, it performs very very well and delivers a lovely wet look shine and decent depth.

The Dodo Yellow was a very different animal - very hard, but yet still easy to spread this time using an applicator pad and removal was easy too. Not as easy to work with IMHO than the green, but still easy enough. The wax was tried out on a star silver Vectra and it definitely added something to the colour, mainly in the depth it gave the colour. The look on silver was very reminiscent of the finish Victoria Concours gives to silver paint - a liquidy gloss with excellent depth. Indeed, lined up alongside a star silver Vectra with Victoria Concours on it and both looked very very simlar, with both cars having a beautiful liquidy depth to them. Again, if priced well, this wax will do well as it delivers a finish in my eyes equivalent to that of the Victoria Concours wax, which from me is high praise indeed.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice one Dave! :thumb:

I guess the next question to be answered is durabilty and hopefully that'll take a while to prove.  

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you for your testing and comments, guys. Needless to say, I am very proud of how the Dodos are performing so far. I am sending another 20+ twin pot sample packs out today, so keep the feedback coming.

Just for info, we are looking for an entry price point for the soft and hard waxes to be really competitive and try and keep them under the £30 barrier

We will launch with a total of 5 waxes, Dodo Green and Yellow, as tested, and three more... White, Orange and Purple. These are the 'colour charged' varieties to suit light, warm and dark bodywork, although you may just prefer the slight changes in constitution... purple has a small amount of montan wax in, for example.

Regards
Dom (MA)


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

When and where can we get the waxes mate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

benji330i said:


> When and where can we get the waxes mate?


Hopefully I will have the first 48 pots in about 7-10 days..


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Will these be available through your site Paul?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Will these be available through your site Paul?


They were on the Miracle Detail site last week (I'm sure) but seem to have disappeared now! 

Alan W


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

paul000 said:


> Hopefully I will have the first 48 pots in about 7-10 days..


Paul & MA, will there be some form of pre-cleanse (like other brands) as well to go your new range of waxes?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

CK888 said:


> Paul & MA, will there be some form of pre-cleanse (like other brands) as well to go your new range of waxes?


Indeed... we will launch with a limited range of waxes. Then we will introduce the full wax range including cleaner wax. Then we will introduce car shampoo and pre-wax cleanser.

I reckon it will probably take about 3 months to get this arranged, from the time of launch. Some of the products are already near completion, but as we are coming up with them from scratch, it does take a little time. The waxes were probably the hardest to crack and they seem to be received pretty well, so we're confident that the other products will also offer fantastic performance for reasonable cost.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Dom,

Have any of the new materials been used on any Mirricle details ?

I've just been having a look over on the site & that detail on the Green veyron is amazing :thumb: I had to post a link up

http://www.miracledetail.co.uk/auto-detailing-car-new.html?carID=194&imageID=2330


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

I believe so, but not many... Paul puts on whatever the customer asks for as a rule and DJ is still quite unknown. Plus we only finished the recipes fairly recently. Paul will probably end up doing a lot of Dodo Juice applications in the future... I'm even hoping he'll put a layer of green on the Veyron, at least on one panel 



Jace said:


> Dom,
> 
> Have any of the new materials been used on any Mirricle details ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Jace said:


> Dom,
> 
> Have any of the new materials been used on any Mirricle details ?
> 
> ...


No, they have only been used on my VR6 and the company van.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Missus picked my samples up today from the post office so thanks Paul/Dan :thumb: 

Testing will have to wait a while though as the Pug's all masked up - started out touching in a scratch and ended up doing all the stonechips, wetsanding the tailgate and sorting out a patch on the roof where I had a moment  

Smells good though  and I'm liking the final packaging as shown on the website


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Jace said:


> Dom,
> 
> Have any of the new materials been used on any Mirricle details ?
> 
> ...


was reading that before aswell! hell of a detail!

got the samples today. cant wait to try them out on the beemer :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## johnlondonw3 (Dec 17, 2006)

Dom,
just to let you know received samples today,Ill give them a try over the weekend and let you have feedback.

Thanks


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Got mine today too. Did one side of my car so I can compare it with JW AJT(polycharged) on the other.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Hoping to try them both tomorrow/Friday so I will put up a report once I have done this! Looking forward to it though and the green one smells yummy.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ahaydock said:


> Hoping to try them both tomorrow/Friday so I will put up a report once I have done this! Looking forward to it though and the green one smells yummy.


Dont forget to bring them on the 15th :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Dont forget to bring them on the 15th :thumb:


Ok mate.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Got mine today, thanks Dom :thumb: Will be trying them over the weekend


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Dom I dodoed the Focus tonight OH MY GOD this stuff is great I used the Yellow and I have to admit it is superb... Unfortunatly it was dark when I finished so will take some pics tomorrow!!! 

I hightly recomend this product!!!! IMVHO!


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

Gosh just read all 11 pages of this thread - This Dodo stuff sounds very impressive - any more samples available by chance?


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Well after reading through all 11 pages 
i would like to buy some but from where i ask?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Miracle Detail will be selling these, along with 3 others waxes, in a couple of weeks!  

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry guys, all samples sent out and sample run finished. We're onto production run now. Should be ready after Easter; there are likely to be up to 8 resellers in the near future, so it *will* be available.

All the best
Dom (MA)


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

Too bad - but excellent news, can't wait to try some!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just tried the green and it is very good. I found it easy on and easy off - I'll get some pics up later.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Here we go then, just done one coat of the Dodo Green and am very impressed with it. It has left a lovely deep glossy finish as you can see, and was easy on and easy off.

I will be adding another coat tomorrow, plus some highlighting so look out for the full report in the 'Show It Off" section, but heres a few for now.

Thanks Dom! :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks really, really good


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

very nice, looks very sweet! this could put some far more expensive waxes back on the shelf!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Looking realy superb !!:thumb:


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

nice job. nice car! :thumb:


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe I have missed it but what is the durability supposed to be like for the Soft Green wax?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well, i tried mine yesterday, both are easy to apply, and just as easy to remove, they both left a nice slick glossy and water seemed to glide of with ease, overall impression is very good, well for both my light paints


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

nifreaky said:


> Maybe I have missed it but what is the durability supposed to be like for the Soft Green wax?


Earlier samples have shown good durability, ie about 3 months plus. The problem is that the final formula was only signed off about a month ago, so the green wax being sampled can only have an estimated durability... it could be anything from a month to a decade but we just don't know  That's what some of you guys on the sampling programme will tell us over the next few months. Realistically, due to the high carnauba content, we'd expect at least 3 months and hope it stayed on longer.


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

well thanks for all the pictures  
I want some NOW! Right Now! i tell you.    

oh well i guess i will have to use Pledge.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just added another layer and highlighted key areas:










Check here for more pics.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Did mine with the Green wax today.....Very happy with the results 









The rest here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=27611

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Miracle Detail will be selling these, along with 3 others waxes, in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Alan W


No, sorry, I won't be selling these products.

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

paul000 said:


> No, sorry, I won't be selling these products.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul.


When I saw the 3 other Dodo Juice waxes, including prices, on your website I (wrongly) asumed you would be selling them. 

Sorry Paul!

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Alan W said:


> When I saw the 3 other Dodo Juice waxes, including prices, on your website I (wrongly) asumed you would be selling them.
> 
> Sorry Paul!
> 
> Alan W


No probs mate!!


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Today I put another coat of Dodo Green on the Mazda. 

As it has not been raining since it was last applied I got the power washer out to get rid of the dust. OMG you should have seen it bead! It looked just like the youtube video that Paul did of the Bugatti. The water ran off sooooo fast.

After my first experience with the "green" I decided not to do it on a hot day and to do a few panels at a time then wipe off. I found that applying was more difficult due to the coldness. I had to keep warming up the wax by rubbing my hands together more often. This allowed the wax to be spread much easier and further. 

Left each panel for 5-10 mins and as someone mentioned before the MF dragged quite considerably but it was clean within a few passes/wipes. What I did notice this time was there was lots more dusting. I went over the car later with a mf dampened with Last Touch to get rid of it all.

I lave a load of waxes/sealants that have only been used a few times, i.e. P21s, Pinnacle Souveran, Pinnacle Signature Series, Blackfire, Collinite 476, 50/50 (now 2nd fav), NXT, Jeffs AJT, Aquawax, OCW, DW WWW wax, probably a few more I have forgotten about and this seems to be the best looking wax/sealant I have tried.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

So when does this stuff go on sale ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Initial production run has started of Dodo Green; first jars ready by approx. next week. Then a major production run for reseller orders (all five launch varieties). Will be available from online specialist resellers (as a general rule), so easy for you guys to find if you need some. Hopefully some durability test results will come in over the next few weeks, so time waiting won't be time wasted


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Could them be tried by a spanish detailer? :wave:


----------

